# Cycle buddies June/July



## catkin79

Hi ladies,

New month, new thread 

Catkin x


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi catkin how are you? xx


----------



## catkin79

Hey sweetcheeks,

I'm Ok thanks.  How are you?  How was your AF after the Clomid?

Today is CD13 for me.  I took 50mg Clomid again this month, but I'm still reading Low on my CBFM.  Last month I was getting Highs day 8-13, then got my peaks on days 14 and 15, so don't know what's going on this month!!  My CM is getting stretchier though so hopefully thats a good sign!

When do you go for your first scan this month?  Have you had any side effects?  Last month I had quite a few hot flushes, but haven't had so many this cycle.

Catkin xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi catkin. Well as you know my cbfm only read highs last cycle even though I did ovulate. Bloods confirmed this. So I'm not sure if the monitor will work again this month for me but I will give it ago. It does say clomid can effect the monitor. I'm sure you will get a high soon if it was accurate for you last cycle. My af was fine. Only last 2 days. What was yours like?  Today I'm on cd6. Took my last tabelts this evening. I'm taking 150mg this month. My first scan is on Thursday which will be cd12. I can't wait to see if something is happening. I haven't had any side effects this month :0 not sure if that's good or bad. Are you having bloods done this cycle? xxxx


----------



## mandimoo

I hope the new thread brings a brand new batch of luck for everyone


----------



## weenster

... me too, hoping this is a lucky one!

AFM I'm on CD13 now and monitor still reading high.  TBH i think my monitor only ever reads high, as last month I had low day 6 and 7, high day 8 - 23, then low for 24 and 25....  Looks like this month is the same as I've been low day 7 and high ever since .....  Really hoping I do ovulate this month as I'm wanting my progesterone checked, so using OPK's too.  So far 2nd line is faint, but we'll wait and see!  Think I'm getting a strange peeing on a stick addiction!!

Funny thing is though, I had my first real AF after miscarriage, which lasted for about 3 days and was very heavy.  However, the bleeding stopped for a day, then every day since have had some red blood - not a lot, just enough to mark my underwear and when I wipe (sorry TMI.....)  Not sure what to do this

Hi to everyone else that comes over, and can't wait to hear all about your cycle this month!

Weenster x

PS, Mandimoo, have you had your bloods back yet??


----------



## kiteflyer

Hi girls! I hope your all getting plenty of bms in this cycle and hopefully one of you will get a bfp! 

Mandimoo have you had any results from your tests yet? 

Afm i'm on cd22 dpo 10 and still have achy breasts and occasional cramps, no more nausea so I'm just waiting tbh I don't feel pg. 

Hope you all enjoy the sunshine this weekend!


----------



## catkin79

CD14 still reading Low...ggrrrrr

Gonna get some baby dancing in anyway! 

Hope everyone else is doing ok xxx


----------



## kiteflyer

Quick question what do you record if your cm changes during the day? Mine was creamy this morning but is now clear and sticky?


----------



## emmasmith9

Hi all,
Well onto July! Here's hoping for a good one for everyone. Sainsburys was full of pg women today - love it, one of my friends said "well yes, as women try and time their babies for September/October to be the oldest in class and do the best in school"....ah, the luxury of choosing eh!!! 

Mandimoo, any news on tests and things? I hope your hormones start behaving soon.

Weenster really sorry to hear about your DH's gran  Hope you two are not too sad .

Good luck 2WW-ing kiteflyer, have fingers crossed....

Sweetcheeks and catkin, hope the clomid works it's magic and pops a little egg out for you both.

Marie, Catkin and Tracy, thanks tons for the support and sharing your stories on how far you want to take treatment. I guess the decisions are very personal and depend on your individual circumstances so we just have to have that talk. But not yet, maybe when we start IVF. Hmmm.

Enjoy date night Maria! It's so hard to keep romance going so well done you...must follow your shining example!

Glad everything is going well Jenna, keep us posted on progress 

Ooooh must dash, am in middle of cooking and DH getting cross as things burning! I'm round about ovulating so lots of romance and BD-ing for us this weekend! Might as well try! Also went on the campaign trail today - my MP is lovely and he's going to chase up on the IVF postcode lottery. He agrees it's terrible and is going to try and pursue my PCT with a discriminatory angle, ie by not funding any IVF they are going against the equality bill. Quite promising anyway and makes me feel better! People power!!!!! 

   that July is your month guys xxxxxxxx


----------



## Tracyxx

Hi Girls,

I'm sorry for the upcoming "me" post but I had my NHS fertility clinic appointment on Friday and well it has left me really not knowing what to do next......

It all started off great, I got a lovely Doctor who asked for some history so i told her I had been attending the NHS fertility clinic up until 2006 when an HSG found my tubes where blocked so I was referred for private IVF, but all our tx's failed so we gave up trying only to go on to get a surprise natural BFP the following year.  

I explained that we would love another baby so have been ttc but we don't know if were wasting our time as on the one hand we've got doctors telling us my tubes are blocked and we should go back for IVF but on the other hand we got our natural BFP just 2yrs ago so obviously my tubes can't be completely blocked so we dont know what to believe? 

Well right away she said the first thing i needed to do was to go in for another HSG to find out the situation with my tubes which sounded great as finally i felt we had a plan, but then she went out to get the forms and came back saying there was a change of plan.

As if me having endometriosis & blocked tubes wasn't bad enough she went on to tell me o/h's tests had just came back showing a Varicocele (varicose vein) he had removed from his testes years ago was back and although his sperm count was well above average the motility was only 8%, in a normal sample it would be at least 50% but it has to be at least 25% to achieve a natural pregnancy.

She said even if I was 100% healthy with his problems alone it would take us on average 3yrs to conceive naturally so she would have recommended IVF anyway,  but with all my problems on top it would be at least doubled so could take an average of 6+ yrs to conceive (which makes sense as our BFP with our DD was in 93, our m/c was 7yrs later in 2000 and our BFP with Kieran was 9yrs later in 2009).  So she said the choice is ours we could just keep trying naturally but the chances are slim of me getting another BFP anytime soon so if we are 100% certain we want another baby then treatment is our only hope.

I said I would still like the HSG anyway just to know if ttc naturally is a total waste but she said if we have to have IVF again anyway due to o/h then what's the point of having a procedure that carries a high risk of infection if the outcome won't really affect our plan anyway as no matter what the results of my HSG where we would still need IVF, so she think I should leave it as a last resort if everything else failed.

So as you can imagine I feel totally numb today, a few days ago I was happily ttc naturally and now I really don't know what to think.  She did say we got a natural BFP once so it could happen again but at 34 & 37 time isn't really on our side.

I know it sounds strange but it was awful to hear such bad news but on the other hand it was great that we finally know the cause of our infertility and it's a 50/50 thing as my tubes are partially blocked but would be ok if my partner had normal sperm, and o/h's sperm isn't great but he could still conceive if I didn't have tubal problems!!

But the question is what do we do now, our options are:

1: FET - Go back for another FET with our 6 remaining embryos with our current private hospital even though they are not great quality, graded 7/10.

2: IVF - Go for a fresh IVF cycle with the same hospital.

3: IVF - Go for a fresh IVF cycle with a new clinic.

4: HSG - Go in for another HSH to check my tubes.

5: Continue as we are TTC naturally hoping for another miracle.

I just feel so strange, I woke up today on Cd9 and went in and POAS for my CBFM as usual then realised that if we really want another baby then TTC naturally is just wasting time.

Tracyx


----------



## weenster

oh tracy, am so sorry, but at least you now know what the options are.     though that you get your miracle, as you said it did happen before so could again .....  

Sending you loads of luck and hope you're ok!

Weenster x


----------



## mandimoo

Hi Tracy, 

It must have been a bit of a shock to get that news, but now you are able to make informed decisions about your future.  Knowledge is power and all that!  If I was in your position I would have a fresh cycle next.  Save your frosties for the future as you probably know they can lose a little quality in the defrosting so go for the fresh IVF cycle and transfer whilst you are still under 35 and there is a good chance that your eggs are still at their prime.  For me TTC naturally is a last resort, age nearly 40, only got one tube, one ectopic and at least one miscarriage to my name I need all the help I can get and have no qualms in taking whatever help they can offer!  Good luck, but I think you're gonna be ok! XX

AFM - and in answer to weenster, kiteflyer and emmasmith - well, my HCG level IS falling.  On Tue it was 166 and Thur it was 121.  GP just told me I'd got to wait it out, BUT, I got the results by phoning him and at first he gave me someone else's test results, so he didn't even know who he was speaking to!  When he got to my results, he just gave me the numbers but I don't think he realised that I miscarried 7 weeks ago and that I have had milk production. So I'm gonna call back tomorrow.  To be honest I feel like it would be easier to give up at the moment.  I reckon I'll be too old by the time it all settles down and I don't think I can take much more of the frustration, waiting, hoping, wondering.


----------



## strawbs

Tracy

At 34 you are still pretty young in the world of ttc and tx.  I am the same age as you.  When I was 30 and going through all our ivf, iui etc I was told I really was a baby.

It is hard to say what you should do, could you not ttc say for another 6months and then go for ivf?  You have had a miracle baby and it could happen again even though you say the chances are slim.

It is so hard

Mandimoo, I really think you need to kick up a fuss.  Your hcg levels should be falling very quickly if everything has been passed, I cannot believe they have kept you in limbo for so long.  I would be so pushy now, how on earth can you even begin to grieve and move forward if you are still testing positive.  Do not take no for an answer!!

Date night Maria...give me some tips!!  We have only dtd 12 times since DS2 was born (15months ago!!), need to really step it up a gear if we are to have another baby!

AFM, monitor started asking for sticks on day 6 so no doubt I may run out sue to my very long cycles.  CD7 for me and still low surprise surprise!!

has everyone had a nice weekend?  Been fairly low key for me, done so much washing and chores!  Went to boot camp this morning, nearly killed me as have doen nothing for 3 weeks!  having a wine to get over it

strawbs xx


----------



## emmasmith9

Hi Tracy, sorry to hear about your shocking news  On the plus side at least you know what you are dealing with now and can make some decisions! What did the doctors advise you to do? You do still have a good few years left yet so plenty of time for IVF. I haven't started the IVF journey yet so have no idea whether FET is better than a fresh cycle or not....hopefully the fertility clinic can guide you best on that?  I totally understand your dilema as I feel the same - I always want to keep TTC naturally but it's a trade off between giving the natural route every chance against the endo getting worse/age creeping up (eeeee) and reducing the chances of IVF working. I hope you and DH can come to a decision that you are both happy with soon 
xx


----------



## catkin79

Morning ladies, 

Tracy – ah hun, what a dilemma.  So sorry that it wasn’t better news.  As you say, Endo & tubes are enough to deal with, without any other complicating factors.  I really feel for you hun.  I don’t know enough about IVF to say whether I’d go for FET or new cycles.  Do you have any complaints with your current clinic to make you want to go to another one?  I’d ask for the HSG anyway, so long as it wouldn’t depress you even more if it was bad news.  I’ve had one before and have never heard about it having high risk of infection.  Keep TTC while you make your mind up – you never know, you’ve had one miracle so you may get another one out of the blue, especially as you’re doing well with your weight loss. Best of luck hun, whatever you decide xxx 

Mandimoo – I agree with Strawbs, and would be pushing for some investigations as to why your levels aren’t dropping quickly enough.  Hugs to you, this must be awful living in limbo xxx

Strawbs – I have long cycles too on occasion.  I’ve thought about tricking the monitor and telling the monitor its CD5 when really it’s CD10 or something, so that I can prolong the number of days and fit it towards my cycle length.  I’ve only thought about it though and not actually carried it through as my cycles are erratic and I’m not guaranteed to have a long cycle.  Last month I took Clomid and had a 27 day cycle, had Highs on monitor from CD10-13, then Peaks 14 & 15, ovulating on CD15; this month I took Clomid again but am now on CD16 and still reading low on the monitor, so there’s no rhyme or reason to my pattern!  Enjoy the baby dancing when you get some Highs & Peaks xxx

Emma – one of the best comments I’ve heard about people timing their pregnancies was from someone who said they didn’t want to have to stop drinking, eating forbidden foods (non-pasturised cheese, pate etc) at christmas, so wanted to conceive by March at the latest!!!  I’ve rarely had more than a couple of glasses a wine for years now!!  The summer weather is lovely, but there are a couple of young mums in my street so when I’m out in my garden I can hear the babies gurgling & laughing so makes me feel a bit wistful.  Well done for getting your MP to take action – good for you!  Hope you got lots of baby dancing in over the weekend xxx 

Kiteflyer – when’s OTD? Must be getting close now?  I think you’re meant to record the most fertile type of fluid you observe during the day, so if it’s creamy for most of the day but then you get a bit of EWCM later on, you should record EWCM.  I think that’s the case anyway, will check TYOYF later! Xxx

Weenster – are you still bleeding hun?  What’s your monitor saying? If you don’t mind me asking, what’s a bicornuate uterus?  I didn’t know you could have a double cervix – were you able to have a natural delivery or did you have to have a cesarean?

Sweetcheeks – good luck with the 150mg, hope it does the trick for you.  Not long til the scan now.  Let us all know your follie sizes again!  I’m wondering if clomid is affecting my monitor this month as still reading Low but CM is getting wetter and stretchier – time will tell!


As for me, CD16 and still reading Low.  I’d ovulated by this time last month so I’m a bit disappointed.  I’m wondering if I’ve affected the reading by increasing my dose of EPO. I’ve been taking 3000mg this cycle as I’d heard it helps produce EWCM.  I have been having a bit of EWCM over the last 2 days.  Today was the first day that the first line on the stick looks to be getting a bit fainter, so hopefully I’ll get a high in a few days.  Plus, went to my GP today to ask for another Progesterone bloodtest, which she gave me without any issue.  Tried to get some interpretation of last month’s results (22nmol/L at 9DPO) and told her what I’ve learned from by FF buddies and internet searching etc – she just sort of agreed and said “well, if that’s what you’ve read…”!  Didn’t really feel that she was engaged or interested and feel that it’s very much down to me to drive my fertility journey, the NHS aren’t giving me much direction or proactive support! At least she gives me what bloodtests etc that I want I suppose…


----------



## MrsSecker

Hi Ladies

Mind if I join the thread?  I am in the 2ww at the moment, not having much in the way of symptoms, a bit of cramping that is probably wind knowing my luck, though I have some (sorry tmi) creamly-lotion type CM for the last few days, what do you think this means?

i POAS this morning and it was negative - perhaps I was being a bit silly testing at 7DPO though! 

Hope everyone else is ok.

MrsS


----------



## emmasmith9

Hi again Mrs S, how goes? I'm in 2WW too but just started, although am holding out no hopes! D7 is a wee bit early to test, think only the v sensitive ones can only start to pick it up from d12 but then everyone is different. Try again in a week! 

Mandimoo, any appointments with doctor or any progress on HCG levels disappearing again? I'm so sorry, I really hope things improve for you soon you must be getting fed up...

Catkin your doc sounds awful! Can you get referred to a fertility clinic or somewhere where they know what an earth they're talking about?!?! That's shocking coming from a doctor! Those progesterone levels are pretty borderline so definitely think it's worth following up and checking this month to see if they're as low. I love your comment on the xmas binge too, not sure whether to laugh or cry!  

Kiteflyer, any news yet or still waiting waiting? I get pretty confused on the whole CM thing too and being honest I'm not sure I've ever noticed this EWCM - just seems slightly more or less at different times. 

Weenster, you OV yet? Sounds like it, hope loads of BDing over weekend 

How are clomid girls sweetcheeks and tracy getting along? Any folly scans to report?

Good luck with this cycle strawbs. What boot camp did you go to? I love that kind of thing, am out in the park doing BMF 3 times a week, can't get enough!!!

Marie are you around? Whereabouts in cycle are you?

Sorry if missed anyone, I struggle to remember what's what this time in the morning.

AFM this ovulation happened this saturday just gone....seemed a bit early 9 days after started spotting but 7 days after proper first day of period, this seem right?? Hmmm. But get a very sharp pain no mistaking it! We got a   in before saturday then a few more times over weekend so hope didn't miss it....not that I'm optimistic it will come to anything anyway! Speaking of which just caught another thread about IVF - catkin you posted that it's non essential so no time off work?!?! OMG  

 all round x


----------



## kiteflyer

Catkin yes it is your most fertile type but I'm not in my fertile phase so I decided to put what it was most of the day and just made a note that in the morning it was creamy! Have you read the bit about improving your fluid in tcoyf yet? I started, a bit too close to ov, to take a boots own cough medicine that's only active ingredient is guaifenesin like robitussin but cheaper. I was much wetter. Will post which one it is when I've checked. 

Mrs s I think dpo 7 is too early. Any other symptoms? Good luck 

Emmasmith9 I hope you are lucky this month 

afm I am trying to hold out a few more days af is due on Friday my boobs are still achy much more than normal but otherwise the cramping just feels like af pains. Only time will tell. 

Everyone else hope you are well and have had plenty of bms!


----------



## kiteflyer

Catkin it was boots nirolex chesty cough relief linctus (guaifenesin). I spent a long time studying all the ingredients to see if it was the same lol


----------



## marie73

Hello all

Been a bit quiet recently but been reading through posts.

Kiteflyer - got my fingers crossed for you for Friday.     Lets hope you bring us our next BFP.

EmmaS - I'm still here - I am day 11 in my cycle so around Operation egg but not BMS for me as hubby is away till Friday     Not to worry though - when I get my next AF I will be starting the short protocal and on my way to ICSI. 7 days does sound early for OV but you are right if you get your pain. Did you POAS or use your CBFM to get a peak on the Saturday? Sounds like you got plently of BMS in anyway - so hopefully your egg got nice and jiggy with DH swimmers!

Hey MrsS - great to see you here hun. Anymore symptoms yet?

Catkin - your doctor sound very negative - at least she gives you the tests - but sometimes you need them for their advice and knowledge not just the tests. Have you been referred to a ferlility clinic - we went to our local hospital and the consultant there was a bit better than the GP.  Hope you get your peak soon.

Strawbs - date night was lovely - very spontaneous in the end and lots of teasing and build up during the day if you know what I mean. Back to the good old days - its good to have the pressure of ttc removed even if it is for just a month or two till we get started on ICSI. Loving the wine after boot camp too, I would kill for a glass of wine at minute but on a ban till after IVF  

Tracy - I feel for you so much - we have been in the same position - all looked ok on the face of it but at the IVF clinic tests revealed that DH had antisperm antibodies (90%) and I had limited egg supply left. So glad we decided to start the IVF, we had considered postponing and continuing naturally for another 6 months. The doctor told me we have 6mths to a year of eggs left. I have very low AMH so we had to get started on IVF now. Can you get them to tell you what your AMH is and follicle count thing they do - so you know if you have time to try naturally. We are both older 37 and nearly 38 for me, but at least then you will have all the facts and know if you have time on your side to ttc naturally for a while longer. 

Mandimoo - I hope you got some movement from your doctor - its not acceptable to keep waiting and is making the cruelest journey even worse for you. Hope you get it sorted.  

Weenster - how you doing babe? Any bleeding still? Hope its starting to fade away. 

AFM - not much news cd 11 - no BMS    I am a grumpy mare at the minute looking forward now to the ICSI though - off for injection training on the 14th. Very funny thing that happened whilst I thought I might be pregnant recently - my spatial awareness was awful - I bumped by car about 5 times - low and behold I was not pregnant  - AF arrived and I just had to admit that I am a very bad driver !   

Love and hugs to all
Marie xx


----------



## kiteflyer

Damn I knew I shouldn't have got hpt's in the house just in case I am so weak willed   Tested bfn   Af not due to Friday but it doesn't seem likely that I was lucky this month. 

Oh well maybe I'll have a drink or two when I go to see Morrissey later to cheer me up


----------



## marie73

Kiteflyer -                     
So hope AF is not coming - keep the faith - she's not here yet. Stay away from the pee sticks till Friday!!   
Marie xXx


----------



## MrsSecker

Hi all

How many DPO do you think I can start testing from? I have done one 7DPO and 8DPO which I know was ridiculous and now I am down and fed up of course it was a BFN. 

Update on my symptoms - having a "heavy dull feeling like period due today"  Hope this is a good thing


----------



## weenster

Hi all,

Just came on from work to ask you all lovely ladies a few questions ......

I'm now on day 16 and still testing high,  I know it's only my second cycle using the monitor, but can any of you remember if this happenend to you to begin with?  Basically last cycle got 17 days high and this cycle now at 9 so far .... do you think peak exists??  I know that you shouldn't try to interpret the lines on the test, but have been .....  The second line doesn't seem to be getting any darker ... am I right in thinking one of these measures estrogen (sp?) and the other LH, so I'm getting my high because I have high estrogen, and not getting peak as lh hasn't picked up yet??  I've also used a couple of OPK's and the line in this doesn't seem to be getting any darker, so thinking this might be the case?

Also, I'm still spotting on and off - I thought it could be to do with the fact I was taking aspirin, so stopped it.  However now Dr Google is telling me it's possible to have a bit of bleeding round about ovulation.  Might try to speak to the dr or something, as I'm keen to get my progesterone tested this month!

Mrs Secker - it does seem a bit early, even with the ultra sensitive HCG tests I didn't test positive with my ds till 2 days before the test date.  Good luck though!

Kiteflyer really hoping that it's the same for you - here's to the late implanters!!!

Marie, how do you feel about starting treatment?  Keeping all crossed for you!  Your driving sounds a lot like mine lol - I got a new car and bashed it twice int eh first week!!!

emmasmith, hope you caught ovulation ......  you on the 2ww then??

Catkin,  a bicornuate uterus means that my uterus is heart shaped with 2 horns.  So, means that risk of miscarriage is higher, early labour more common etc and I probably wouldn'd be albe to carry twins (although Dr Google again has stories of people who can!)  The jury's now out on whether I have 2 distinct cervixes (so in effect 2 seperate uteruses) or just one with a septum seperating it and making it seem like 2, but I did manage to have a natural delivery with my ds....  Seems the only way the'd be able to tell more is with a MRI scan and not got round to doing that yet.  it was funny though, with my last pregnancy, the baby was in the left horn of my uterus, but the right side had a phantom pregnancy, so basically thought that it was also pregnant.....  the hormones caused a small mass to form - I don't really understand it all!

hi to everyone else, suppose I should get back to work now!!!

Weenster x


----------



## MrsSecker

Just need a rant - A stupid woman who I work with and who knows all about my ttc journey and sadness etc has just come in the office and said "oh Emma (another girl we work with) has just had her scan and she is showing the picture upstairs, why don't you go and have a look, I told her you would want to see"  how bloody stupid of her, OF COURSE I DON'T WANT TO GO AND SEE IT AND HAVE TO LISTEN TO HER "BABY JOY".  Then she proceeded to talk to the other woman who works in the office with us and say "oh she looked so happy and blooming, the scan pictures was really good etc etc".  How can they be so insensitive  I'm sure they didn't do it maliciously but it really hurt me and now I am feeling upset and really trying not to cry.     

I was speaking to the girl they are on about the other day trying to be happy for her, she has PCOS too and hadn't had a period for nine months yet conceived with no problems, she didn't even know she was pregnant until she started getting symptoms and did a test out of the blue.  She was about to go in to have a HSG when she found out.  I couldn't help thinking why does she get that sort of luck   

Anyway, better go and do some work.  Need a good cry I think.

Mrs S


----------



## mandimoo

Mrs Secker, I work with some-one a bit like that.  I'm not as generous in my feelings as you though!   I'm convinced she is being, if not malicious, at least deliberately nonchalantly unconcerned (if that makes ANY sense whatsoever - I know what I mean!).  

Weenster, I know I'm a couple of weeks behind you, but I too am still spotting, and taking aspirin.  From my temps, Fertility Friend thinks I ovulated on CD15 but I don't even know if this is possible given that my HCG was still 121 last thursday.  I figured for me it would be better to continue the aspirin in the hope the bleeding would help HCG come down.  

Kiteflyer, everything crossed for you  

AFM - the GP called me back regarding my slowly dropping HCG.  Her words were "its dropping nicely, there is nothing we will do, its quite normal".  I think I'm going to submit and just wait it out, it seems to hard to get anyone to act and I'm so tired of worrying.  To make matters worse, I had a follow up appointment with the IVF consultant today.  I was hoping that I would get an idea of what our next steps are to be.  When I started IVF treatment in Feb, I was told I was eligible for 1 funded go at IVF (which I had and resulted in the miscarriage I am recovering from now) and 3 funded goes at IUI (which I still had to look forward to).  However today, I have just been told that the department has run out of money and what they said then, may no longer apply.  It might all be over as far as treatment goes.  The consultant has to ask the head of the department if I can still go ahead with IUI.  At my age, I doubt there will be any coming back next year, because by then I will no longer fit the parameters.  In fact, come September I will be too old at 40 to be freshly considered for any treatment.


----------



## kiteflyer

Marie your post cheered me up thanks  

Weenster have you had your peak yet?

MrsSecker people really don't think do they!   My sister-in-law is just as bad  

Mandimoo I'm sorry you don't seem to be getting the support you need from the medical profession. I hope things settle down soon so you can try naturally again.  

Afm I started spotting yesterday evening and today its a little heavier. My temperature is still up though and my boobs are so tender/sore and I do not remember them being this bad ever before!   I am expecting my temperature to drop tomorrow ready for my AF on Friday  

Hope everyone else is well and getting plenty of bms in!


----------



## kiteflyer

Hi all!

Well its CD1 for me. My temperature dropped as predicted, think I may stop opk's and just use BBT   it's cheaper and I can see patterns emerging in my cycle already. 

Hope someone gets a BFP this month


----------



## catkin79

MrsS – most pregnancy tests don’t give a positive until at least 10DPO; 12DPO is probably more likely, however there are exceptions and some people are lucky enough to get a BFP earlier.  It’s not over til the fat lady sings, and I ain’t singing yet ;-0!  Fingers crossed this is your cycle! xxx

Emma – that does sound early for ovulation, hope you got the egg! Don’t think it was me that posted about time off for IVF not being essential

Kiteflyer – Sorry the witch got you hun.  I really thought it might have been your month this time round.  Fingers crossed for next cycle.  Thanks for the name of cough medicine. I’d heard of it but hadn’t tried it before; might give it a go next cycle.

Marie -  Date night sounds like it went well ;-)  Good luck with the injection training next week – will you do it yourself or get DH to do it for you?
Mandimoo – how awful.  I really hope the consultant comes back with good news and you are able to get at least one go at funded IUI

Hi to everyone else, hope you’re all well xxx

AFM – CD19, still reading Low! WTH is going on?!?!?!


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Catkin what is going on with your monitor hunnie? Have you been analysing the lines afterwards? Maybe the clomid is interfering with it, that's what happened to me last night and could possibly do the same this month xx

Afm had my cd12 scan this morning. I have a follicle each side. One is 17mm and the other is 22mm. They think I will ovulate within the next week  so I'm going back for another scan a week today to see if my follies have collapsed. 

Kiteflyer sorry to hear the witch turned up. Keep strong xx

Hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## emmasmith9

Good morning all, TFI Friday!    

Kiteflyer - honey am so sorry AF showed up  . Any nice plans for weekend to cheer yourself up? I'm just monitoring BBT too now - POAS got too expensive and for all my problems at least I have a pretty regular cycle! I know when I ov, just can't make anything come of it! I thought about the cough mixture too and bought some - just superdrug own brand! It's got the G stuff in it - can I ask when you start taking it? Or all month?

Marie -  love the driving tale. That would be the nicest excuse ever too! Glad you are feeling positive though and looking forward to starting ICSI soon.

Any news Mrs S? Or is it still too early? I lose track of time.... I sit opposite pregnant woman at work who, despite knowing about my endo and infertility, still talks about the kicking and scans all the time. I appreciate she's excited but at the same time feel she could be more sensitive! There seem to be pg women everywhere at the moment, it doesn't help does it?

Sorry the doc can't do much Mandimoo but still good news that HCG levels are falling and your body is slowly recovering. I feel your frustration...the 6 months I had to wait for my period to come back after zoladex was hell! Every twinge I got excited. I hope it hurrys up for you x

Catkin, no high yet? I don't think the clomid messes with the monitor, although what does the CBFM measure exactly? If it's just LH that will still peak as normal, but if it's looking at oestrogen levels too it might get confused...clomid does funny things to oestrogen levels. Think clomid works by stopping brain detecting oestrogen so you don't feel the physiological effects of it building up before lh surge (like CM changes) and also as brain is saying low oestrogen so you make even more of it and end up with extra high levels. That's why it's not good for me - high oestrogen and endo not a good mix! Sorry not sure how all that relates to CBFM - has doc not scanned you though? See if they will, it's good to know that the dose you are taking is high enough but not too high to risk OHS.

Speaking of which good to hear about your two follies sweetcheeks! Lovely jubbly, eggs on their way now time to get down to business! Good luck this month...

How are you doing weenster? Any luck deciphering CBFM yet? Have you tried BBT charting? I've tried the OPK and never got a positive even though I definitely have (confirmed by scans)! If in doubt head for the bedroom anyway  And strawbs, any peak yet?

Tracy how are you doing? Have you come to any decision about tx and where next?

AFM....was totally mistaken about ovulation, thought d7 was way too early! Not sure why in pain bu it was the badly scarred ovary so maybe even beginnings of eggs bubbling away enough to twinge. Definitely ov'd yesterday though, pain and BBT rise so there we have it. And it was my good ovary too this month so you never know. But saying that.....my other news is I handed in my notice yesterday in preparation for starting IVF the end of the year. Sorry catkin I thought I saw you mention it in another thread but whoever is was......correct can't claim IVF appointments as sick leave. Also just wanted to be unstressed as poss for ivf and not have to put up with whisperings on why I was taking so much time off, so on balance thought it would be better to pack in job! 

Right on with the 2WW - the worst part of the month! Still am down to win Euromillions tonight so that will cheer me up 

 xxx


----------



## MrsSecker

Hi All

Emmasmith - Im still having "symptoms" heartburn and pains in (.)(.) and a "pinching" on left hand side but POAS this morning and was negative, it is 11DPO so still could get my BFP but not holding out much hope.

Just a quick one from me as DFS man here fixing my sofa! 

will post again soon.

MrsS


----------



## kiteflyer

Catkin have you had your high yet? From what Emmasmith says I reckon the clomid must be interfering so I hope you got plenty of bms in anyway!  

Sweetcheeks your scan sounded good fingers crossed for you this month  

Emmasmith good luck on the 2ww   part of me is always glad it is over, well when I've stopped feeling depressed that I didn't get pregnant. My cycle is pretty regular too so I will use up the opk's I have left then just stick to charting for now. Giving up work must have been a big step to take. There is no way I could afford to do that, if I end up going down that route I don't know what I will do! As for the cough medicine the only active ingredient must be guaifenesin as any others can could dry you up  . Apparently you should take 2 teaspoons  3 times a day on the first day you notice sticky quality cervical fluid and continue through to the first day of the rise in your waking temperature. I only took it for about 2 days before my rise last cycle but I could feel and improvement so I'm looking forward to trying it properly this cycle  . It works as it liquefies all the mucus membranes in your body!

Mrs S you could still get a bfp and I know its hard, and I can't always do it, keep away from the tests until you are late!  good luck  

Afm CD2 so nothing to report. I had my night out on Tuesday to see Morrissey so apart from my national trust volunteering on Sunday morning I have no plans for the weekend. 

Hello to everyone else hope you are all ok!


----------



## catkin79

Hi folks,

CD20 for me and still LOW!  Reckon I messed my cycle up this month as took Clomid and high dose of EPO so my oestrogen levels are probably all over the place.  Have got EWCM though so hoping I will ov soon and it's just the monitor can't tell that the oestrogen is rising because I've been taking such a high dose of EPO - we'll see!  No temp rise yet so definitely haven't ov'd yet.  Looking back on my charts though ov'ing on CD21 was normal for me when I've taken Clomid in the past so there's hope yet...

I've stopped the EPO and am going to try the cough syrup next cycle!

Have a fab weekend ladies xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi catkin what's epo?  Cd13 today and monitor reading high. It does state in the cbfm booklet that clomid can affect readings. Resulting in having highs even when your ovulating xx


----------



## catkin79

Hi Sweetcheeks,

EPO is evening primrose oil, meant to be good for producing EWCM.  Thought I'd up my dose as Clomid is said to dry up CM a bit, and although I do get EWCM naturally it's not as abundant as it once was!

I can understand reading High and still ovulating as the LH levels may be hard to detect, particularly for us PCOS ladies who tend to have a higher ratio of LH to FSH anyway.  Not heard so far about people reading Low and ovulating though.  Would settle for a High at this point!

xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi catkin. I understand what your saying. Low is abit odd isn't it. Are you testing in stream or in pot?  Got a question for you. I feel like I'm having af pains but I'm guessing it's ovulation pain. I didn't realise these 2 things felt the same?   xx


----------



## catkin79

Hi Sweetcheeks,

To me ovulation pain is felt over my ovaries and is different to AF cramps. I don't get the heavy/dull feeling that I associate with AF, it's sharper and more localised. Everyone is different though so it could be ovulation pains that you're feeling xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi catkin. Ok thanks for letting me know. It's probably my body playing tricks on me. I've definitely got a aching feeling. I've also had lots of egg White today so hoping it's all good signs! I wasn't very pleased with my  p4 level last month. It was 30.4 around 5dpo but the nurse says if I had of had it done 2 days later it probably would if been much higher but I'll believe that when I see it! Hope you ovulate soon xx


----------



## weenster

HI all,

That's strange, I posted on here a few days back and the post seems to have disappeared .....  a black hole somewhere

Anyway, it's been busy on here since then!  Lots to catch up on ......

Catkin, wow, that is weird, I'm thinking its strange as my monitor only seems to show high - had 11 days of high now ....

Mrs S - still holding out hope for you, here's to a late implanter!

emmasmith - I think I might try temp checking next cycle, but sounds compklicated!!  Here's hoping things are going well for you!

Hi to everyone else!

AFM, got my day 3 bloods back today.  I'm really not sure if they're good, bad or indifferent but hopefully the dr will be able to help after my day 21's.  My FSH was 7.7; LH was 5.7; estradoil was 126; prolactin 97; TSH 1.49 and TSH 15.3.  It really is amazing that they can get so much from a wee pot of blood .... if only i knew what they meant!  Got an appt on TUes to get Progesterone tested, although not 100% sure I've ovulated as OPK's showing neg and CBFM still on high.  Do you think this could be becuase of my PCOS?

Anyway, off for now - need to get ds's dinner on the go!

Will catch up properly over the weekend,

Weenster x


----------



## MrsSecker

Morning All

12DPO for me and another BFN and yesterday I got brown spotting which I always get about 5-6 days before AF comes so looks like its over for me. 

I am thinking of going back to the doctor and asking for some extra help, i.e. Clomid, but his secretary had said he would want my BMI to come down more before he gave me Clomid, but since I started seeing him I have lost 2 and a 1/2 stone so I feel like going back and saying "I have lost weight so will you help me now".  I don't go back to see him till November, should I see about going earlier? What do you ladies think? Can GP's prescribe Clomid if the fertility doctor wouldn't??

Feeling   today.

Mrs S


----------



## weenster

Oh Mrs S am so sorry.  My GP prescribed clomid, but only after the consultant had siad it was ok.  It's worth going to the GP though, even if it's just to see if they can contact the doctor and get them to move your appt forward.....  

AFM finally got a peak on the monitor this morning   , so it really does exist!  It's weird though as i'd been using OPK's too, and last night there wasn't even a second line, let alone one that's the same as the first.  Off to dr on Tues to get progesterone tested - just thinking though that it's prob going to be too early (will be CD23, but if I'm just ovulating this weekend prob just a day or so after), so might ask them what they think when I'm there!

Will catch up properly later,

Weenster x


----------



## Tracyxx

Hi Girls,

I'll be back to post tomorrow because I'm on my phone at the moment but i just wanted to post a quick message.

Weenster if you got you PEAK today you will most probably ovulate tomorrow so i would get your progesterone levels tested next Monday (18th) to get the most accurate result, they say 7-9 days after ovulation is best  

Good Luck!'

Tracy


----------



## MrsSecker

Hi Ladies

I have just been doing some internet reading (never a good thing) trying to find out if my cylces are normal, can you experienced ladies tell me what you think??

I ovulate on CD13 (CBFM told me so!), have a luteal phase of 17 days and have a 30-31 day cycle - does this sound ok? I do get some (sorry tmi) brown staining about 5 days before AF which lasts for one day and is a tiny amount but the internet is saying this could be a sign of low egg quality, is this correct??

Thanks for any help ladies

Mrs S xx


----------



## mandimoo

Mrs S - sorry I cannot answer your question about egg quality.  Do you think it could have been implantation bleeding?  Now that would be good news  

Weenster - good luck with that Peak, hope you had fun!

AFM well, you know I have been waiting for my HCG levels to drop following miscarriage so I can have a period.  I had yet another test yesterday and I just got the result and its 131.  The thing is, on 30/06 (9 days earlier) it was 121 - WTF?  Is there a doctor in the house?!!??  I keep swinging between wringing my hands in despair 'cos this nightmare seems to have no end and then this little voice comes in and says "maybe you've caught pregnant".  I hope someone here might have an idea what the heck is going on?


----------



## kiteflyer

Mrs S if you have a 17 day luteal phase you have been testing way to early! DPO 13 should really be the earliest for you. The brown spotting could be implantation bleeding but if you get it every month maybe you should ask your gp? Good luck  

Mandimoo I really think that your doctor needs to get you sorted out   It must be horrible to be living without knowing whats really going on! Hopefully you will get some answers soon  

Hope you all have a had a great weekend!


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi ladies

Just wanted to let you know that my cbfm read high this morning but when I looked at the stick it looked like a peak again so this afternoon I went and bought the cb opk sticks and used one this evening and I got a smiley face  so that goes to show that the clomid is interfering with the cbfm as states in the booklet. But in the booklet with the cb digital opk sticks it says clomid does not interfere. They cost 40quid for 20 which is expensive but hopefully they will last for a few months. Think I'll carry on using them instead of the monitor while I'm taking clomid. Hope this might help some of you xxx


----------



## mandimoo

Oh Kiteflyer, I also think that someone should sort me out but no-one seems to be that concerned except me (and you guys on here!  )  Maybe now this anomaly that my HCG is rising again will trigger some action.


----------



## MrsSecker

Thanks Kiteflyer, I am praying it was implantation, had some bad cramping tonight so fingers crossed, thanks for your advice, I didn't realise I had such a long luteal phase until i started using the CBFM as I always thought I ovulated on CD18 but CBFM showed I did on CD13!! 

Anyway, I will keep you all posted.

Mrs S


----------



## catkin79

Morning my lovelies

Just a quick one from me as I'm on my phone...

CD23 and I've finally got the first High for this cycle - hurrah!!  Was beginning to think it would never happen

Back for personals later xxxx


----------



## emmasmith9

Hi all,

Kiteflyer, how was Morrissey? Hope you enjoyed and had that glass of wine you promised yourself  Thanks for advice on cough mix, will try it next month. I got some this month but think took it too late. I never really notice this EWCM so maybe this will help on that front!

Sweetcheeks, congrats on getting your high! Interesting that the CBFM didn't pick it up, maybe the clomid affects on oestrogen confuse it. Well glad you got smiley face, time to hop on good foot and do the bad thing! I get very noticeable ovulation pain - only one side and is much more sharp and stabbing that AF cramps. Is pretty useful actually means don't need monitors etc!

Catkin, hurrah, a high at last!!! Get to it girl 

Weenster, not sure what blood test results mean but look fairly similar to mine. FSH level look good (want some but under 12 I think). Oestrogen looked high but if taken just prior to ovulation is what it should be! Good luck with the progest. test hopefully it will tell you you've ovulated ok...

Mandimoo you poor chicken, can't believe you are still stuck with no answers. I really hope they can (and do) help this time, it must be so hard in limbo land 

Tracy how are you hun? Where in cycle are you now?

Mrs S, cycle sounds perfectly right. As for Clomid, the GP would probably refer you but they may not give you it as it sounds like you have a nice regular cycle? Clomid will only help I think if you're not ovulating regularly. Spotting before AF could be implantation ( it is!) but it can also be a sign of cycsts or endo - might be worth mentioning to your GP if no BFP....

Marie you couting down to ICSI? Bet you can't wait!

AFM good old 2WW again, AF due about the 22nd of the month. Have noticed that after ovulation the pain and cramps carry on for a few days and are quite bad, anyone else have this? In my mind it's my poor little egg trying to find FT but can't get in or gets stuck somewhere  Would love a peek inside as if there's too much scar tissue or distortion from surgery and all this is pointless....well it would just be good to know! IVF soon. 
xxxx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Just a quick one from me. I got my peak this morning on my monitor yay. So it's worked this month. Really chuffed. 

Catkin so pleased you got your high finally. How many more sticks have you got left? xx


----------



## catkin79

Hi Sweetcheeks

Glad you got your peak, go get jiggy with it! Have you had your scan yet?

I've been POAS for 16 days so think I've got a maximum of 4 left on the monitor. Having very sharp ovulation pains today, EWCM and cervix is high and open so hopefully I'll ovulate this week 

Hows everyone else today?


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi catkin

had my cd12 scan last Thursday and I had a follicle each side. One was 17mm and the other was 22mm. so I'm going back for another scan this Thursday to see if my follies have collapsed. which I'm hoping they have because of my peak and smiley face and also having very strong ovulation pain today. Cm not egg White but is watery. I had egg White a few days ago   xxx


----------



## MrsSecker

Hi ladies

Just curious what are the scans for to check follies? Does this get done every time when you have a cycle of Clomid?

MrsS


----------



## MrsSecker

****RANT ALERT!*****

Someone else who I know is pregnant so that is now - one of my good friends, a woman at work, two friends on ******** and my next door neighbour.  brilliant.  and AF has arrived today so I am about ready to jump off a bridge.


----------



## marie73

Just a quick one as mad busy at work - but just had to say MrsS. 
           

Will post later to the other ladies,
Marie xx


----------



## MrsSecker

Thanks Marie, I need it today, feeling right sorry for myself.


----------



## kiteflyer

Mrs S I know how you feel it never seems to get easier   and it effects my relationship too. This month I managed to hold the tears back but then a day later just exploded at my dp for no real reason . Well I can't do that again or I'll end up with no relationship and my dp means the world to me, more than having a baby tbh. Also at my age no dp will mean no baby, unless I go abroad and have donor sperm I guess and that is not a path I want to go down! So you must stay strong and value what you do have, I need to tell myself that before opening my mouth when my af is arriving in future!  

To all you other girls good luck on your 2ww I hope there are some bfp's this month!  

Mandimoo how you doing? Any answers yet?  

Tracy how are you getting on? Have you come to any decisions yet?  

Marie good luck with you ICSI  

Afm Morrissey was great, apart from the meat is murder part went on far too long for me....nothing is going to persuade me to give up meat   . I have had that wine too! My af has just ended so I am waiting for my sticky cm to start in a day or 2 so I can try the cough medicine properly this cycle  . Also I am off to see the gp tomorrow but I really am dreading just being told well you left it too late


----------



## mandimoo

Mrs S - I'm so sorry its not this time for you.  Even if you manage to keep yourself in check and not allow yourself to run away with the idea that this month is gonna be the month, its still a crushing disappointment.  Lets hope you get a bigger, better and more ready egg next time hun.  .

Sweetcheeks - good luck for the scan on Thurs.  Sounds good so far.

AFM - After the blood test on 9 Jul showed HCG had risen, they asked me back for the obligatory retest 48 hours later.  The retest gave a result of 118, so it had gone back down again.  The nurse that saw me recognised me from a couple of my previous visits and told me that she wanted to 'get to the bottom of what is happening' because it wasn't right and said she would monitor me until HCG goes back to zero.  I have to go back after another week for a further blood test and a scan.  I was so relieved I could have cried.  She might not be able to speed the process along any, but at least I will know week by week what is happening.  And if something is going wrong in there I think at least it will be found now.


----------



## emmasmith9

Mrs S    , I had my fingers crossed for you. It never gets any easier does it? No matter how much you tell yourself in the 2WW I'm not pg, there's a little bit of you desperately looking out for signs an d hoping that this time..... I'm ok most of the month but then combination of crushing disappointment, crazy hormones and a lot of pain makes AF a nightmare. I can't speak to anyone and usually just shut myself away and cry for a couple of days. It's just rock bottom.... All I can say is chin up, and look to the next cycle 

Mandimoo am so happy to hear someone is actually on your case now! Hooray someone cares!!! Fingers crossed they can get to the bottom of this and sort you out, has been far too long. Pleased for you 

Kiteflyer let me know how cough mix goes, I'm doing the same next month. 

AFM well still in 2WW, no pg signs and not hopeful. Went to an endo support group last night and usually find it helpful....but last night was just depressing. Apparently endo lesions create a toxic fluid so even if manage to get sperm and egg to meet my hostile uterus will kill it off. To top that it also lowers chances of IVF being successful as eggs are lower quality with endo....it's all cheery news eh? Properly depressed about it all now     Crap.


----------



## MrsSecker

Hi emmasmith

Thanks for your kind words, I was doing ok last night, had some cheesecake to cheer me up and now this monring i have terrible period pain and a headache so I am popping the painkillers and feeling poo! Had to come to work too so no hiding under the duvet for me today.  

Sorry your endo meeting was so depressing, I though these sorts of groups were supposed to create hope and positive attitudes! 

Ladies, I have seen comments on here about some sort of cough mixture...Can you tell me more about it, sorry if its repeating what you all have already discussed!

Hope everyone is ok

Mrs S


----------



## kiteflyer

Mrs s it's on one of my posts I think on June /July but could have been may/June will check and send you the information when I'm not on my phone unless you find it first!


----------



## catkin79

MrsS - certain types of cough medicine, typically those for chesty coughs, have a side effect of increasing your cervical mucous, making it thinner and more slippery - ideal for   to swim in!  

Kiteflyer - I've taken my first dose today.  The one I'm taking is Robitussin - was going cheap on Amazon.  !.Might be too close to ovulation to have much effect, and I'm already seeing EWCM so will be interesting to see if it increases.

AFM, now CD25 and still not ovulated!  Reading High on the monitor, getting EWCM and strong ovulation pains - so strong that it's actually really painful! - so hope it comes along soon.


----------



## kiteflyer

Hi Catkin hope it works for you I only took it about 2 days before ov last cycle and it did seem to get wetter! My AF has ended now so it will only be a day or two until I get sticky cm can't wait lol  

I went to see my GP today and I am going for the 21 day blood test and I have to fast before it is this normal? Or is he getting me checked out for other things at the same time? As I will be working a 6am till 2pm shift on day 21 it means trying to get out of work or starving all day


----------



## catkin79

Kiteflyer

You don't need to fast if he's only testing for progesterone. What does your script say you're being tested for?  I have my script ready for my next test. It says:

EPRG
progesterone (ECT)(PATH_LMP=date of last period)

Catkin x


----------



## kiteflyer

Hi Catkin

It says:
Tube A - U & E, Liver
Tube D - Fasting (the receptionist said don't eat after 10pm), Glucose
Tube F - FBC, ESR
Extra tests - Day 21 progesterone and I think his writing says TSH

So I'm guessing he is looking for something else too, it has been years (about 10 I think) since I had a blood test never needed them before.


----------



## catkin79

Hi kiteflyer

It's the fasting glucose that you need to fast for then. When I've had this done I had to fast for 14 hours. 

U&E is urea and electrolytes I think. I don't think I've ever had this done but will check


FBC is full blood count

ESR is something to do with inflammation I think, and TSH is possibly thyroid

Ps have had one swig of cough syrup and can already notice a difference! X


----------



## emmasmith9

Good morning ladies!
Mrs S cheesecake sounds a perfect rememdy! Sorry AF is giving you grief  Exactly as Catkin said cough mixture increases friendly CM, you need a cough mix expectorant for chesty coughs containing 100 mg of guaifenesin per 5ml...it's the g stuff that's the magic ingredient!

Blimey Catkin, CD25?? That's a long cycle for you!! Well hoping for some magic for you...

Hi Kiteflyer, lots of blood tests for you. You got them all spot on catkin! (I used to work in a haematology lab  ). They're pretty much covering a general health MOT checking that all major organs are doing their job, plus a progesterone to make sure you ovulated. Good luck and let us know results!

How's everyone else??

AFM well still 2WW of course! But am off for a girly weekend to Centreparcs and today is my friday, so in an effort to be more positive I am thinking of the good things about not being pregnant.... like the strong coffee I just had and all the fun of some outdoors adventure sports this weekend....not to mention a glass of wine or two!  
xxx


----------



## MrsSecker

Thanks for the advice everyone on the cough mixture I am going to get some, just a couple more questions:

1. When in my cycle should I take this from and when to?
2. Can it be used as well as Pre-seed?

Thanks
Mrs S

PS: Emma - Brilliant PMA,    have a brill time in Centreparcs!!


----------



## kiteflyer

Mrs s from the first day of sticky cm up to your temperature rise. Did you get my pm about it? 

So the doctor must think while he has me he'll get me fully checked out lol! 

Emmasmith9 enjoy centreparks!


----------



## marie73

Hello Lovelies

Just a quick one from me (I only ever seem to come on here Fridays and Mondays!) I read all your posts through the week though. Just wanted to wish you all a very lovely weekend. 

Kiteflyer - good luck with the bloods - its a really thorough review so hopefully you will get all ticks and move to the next stage. 

EmmaS - hope you have a lovely time at Centreparcs sometimes we all need to let our hair down and forget about ttc for a hwile even if its only a couple of days! Loving the positive attitude to ttc - a lesson for me there I think!

MrsS - good luck with the coughmixture - I will pm you back Monday as on a half day today - enjoy the weekend - good luck wiht the weigh in.

Catkin - hope you have been getting lots of BMS in and that your peak was great fun   Good luck this month   for you. 

Mandimoo - so pleased you finally got hold of a nurse who has enough about her to spot that these things are not right. Lets  hope you get some extra TLC and finally get to the bottom of the HCG so you can move onwards and upwards.

Sweetcheeks - how you doing? How's your dad has he arrived home yet? Hope you enjoyed your peak.

Good luck to all in the 2ww.

AFM - just a quick one IVF appointment yesterday for drugs and sign off (and payment  ) its all go go go. Waiting for AF next week then start pee sticks to detect ov and the HRT pill for a few weeks till end of Aug, then injections (they were not nice and I dhad to do one there and there   - hadn't realised, had a bit of a panic but got there in the end. We agreed 2 embies to go back too so hopefully we will get 2 nice ones. 

Love to all and     to all,
Marie xxx


----------



## weenster

Hi all, 

Sorry i've not been on for a wee while, my laptop's been broken and work have blocked access to this site now   , really should get myself one of those fancy phones with internet on it!

Have read through all your posts but there's too much to catch up on.  Mrs S - sorry af arrived, here's hoping the cough mixture helps.  I might give it a go too!

Kiteflyer, I had a fasting glucose done too - if your insulin levels are high there's a possibility this could affect your cycle etc.  They also said to me that if your insulin levels were high it could be that the ovaries are more prone to cysts. I had a random, which is basically done at any time, which came back borderline (prob because I had just been for a massive lunch when I had it with a wee vino and massive bit of cheesecake!) so then had a fasting to check the true level.  Mine came back at 9 i think which is still a bit high but was ok (the value might be wrong, it was a year or so ago!)  Good luck with the results!

Emma - enjoy Centerparcs, I really love it there!  Which park is it? I was at the one in Penrith a few weeks back and had a ball!  The Spa is amazing!!!

Mandimoo - it's so good that someone is finally showing an interest in you!  I really hope that you get an answer soon, you really are having a rough time!

Hi to everyone else, I have read through all your posts but there's just too many to mention!

AFM, had my 2 days of peak last weekend - Sat and Sunday, then high on Monday and Low every day since ( i thought I'd just keep going till the monitor asked me to stop!)  Had my progesterone tested on Tuesday, which should have been day 22, but said to the nurse that as I didn't ovulate till day 19 or 20 should I come back - she said no, that this one would be fine??  Also, I noticed that my CM was a lot more 'fertile' in the days leading up to ovulation, and was actually a bit dry on my peak days - is this normal?  As I said I thinkk I might try the cough mixture next month (or not hopefully!)  So, i'm on the waiting game too (fingers crossed Catkin and everyone else who's there already!)

Will catch up later!

Weenster x


----------



## MrsSecker

Hi all

Nice to see you back Weenster!

I have decided to start recording my temp but I am totally new to this so wonder if someone could advise when I should start recroding this, what time in the day and what temps I am looking for etc?

Thanks for any help (again!)

Mrs S


----------



## kiteflyer

Mrs s I could write a long message telling you but if you are new to it i recommend a book called taking charge of your fertility. Get it second hand off ebay or new off amazon. Or join fertility friend online. Much better than me waffling on lol


----------



## weenster

Hi Girls,

I had my progesterone results back yesterday, it was 22.  I'm so happy because I must be ovulating    but i've read on Dr Google that it really should be over 30?  I think I'll try to see my GP on monday, not sure if I should have it checked again as last tuesday I was only about 3 dpo although the nurse said this was fine!

Catch up properly later!

Weenster x


----------



## mandimoo

MrsS - or check out the website of FERTILITY FRIEND (not friends). There is a wealth of information on there. Sorry I cannot post a link but I'm on my phone xx


----------



## kiteflyer

Hi ladies! Hope you are all well and managed to find something good to do this weekend! It has just rained and rained with me   I still went and did my national trust volunteering this morning though, as a garden guide!

Weenster I hope you got your doctors appointment, maybe the test was too early isn't it meant to be 7 days after ov?

How are all you lovely ladies on the 2ww? I'm hoping for some good news very soon!

Afm I never really noticed sticky cm this month so just started the cough medicine anyway  my cm is wet and clear now (sorry tmi) and my dp says my cervix is getting higher   so we have been getting plenty of bms in and will continue to do so until my temperature rises! He has even agreed to use pre-seed again this month although he doesn't like it   so fingers crossed


----------



## strawbs

Tip I read today is that women with pcos can ov a few days after surge (so after cbfm peak) so make sure you bms for 2-3 days after. When I conceived using cbfm we dtd  3 times over 2 peak days missed a day and then once more. Day 2 of peak for me but not trying that hard this month just really a monitoring cycle.
On phone so short post!
Strawbs x x


----------



## MrsSecker

Hi Ladies

I started taking the Robitussin yesterday, does anyone know how long it should take to notice a difference in CM?

Thanks
Mrs S


----------



## catkin79

I noticed the effect same day, but was during my "fertile period" when I took it. X


----------



## MrsSecker

Thanks Cat, 

Do I owe you a PM or is it your turn? Can't remember!

XX


----------



## catkin79

Think it's my turn! Off out tonight but will PM you soon when not on my phone xxx


----------



## emmasmith9

Just a quick one from me this morning....just back to work today after extended weekend break (Friday-Tuesday...lovely!!!) so have many many emails to catch up on! 

Sadly AF turned up during weekend break, put a bit of a dampner on it . Was early too, a 24 day cycle eeeee! The LP was 14/15 days though it was pre-ov that was v short this month (ov'd on day cd8!). Not sure what that means if anything? Well I suppose a bit irrelevant as not PG! Bit gutted as consultant reckoned this 6 months was my only real chance of getting pg naturally before endo gets bad enough to screw things up again...and have to say periods are getting worse each time so suspect things are going downhill already. Lets just hope IVF works out....

So CD2 for me, back to the beginning again.        
x


----------



## weenster

Hi everyone,

Hope everyone is doing fine - I think I almost got arrested in Boots yesterday for spending far too long looking at the cough mixtures .... even felt like I had to put on a fake cough to stop the security guard lookng at me!!!  Still think I know what I need for next month!

Strawbs, that's really interesting about teh PCOS ovulating after peak - do you think it can happen before?  The reason I ask is before I had EWCM, but by the time the peak had registered it had almost dried up?  Am about 9 or 10 days past peak, so guess I'll just have to wait and see!  And Dr didn't want to check my progesterone again, so I guess I'll just have to work with the fact it was 22 3 days after peak, so at least I know I probably did ovulate?

Got a really strange rash over my chest and legs though, pharmacist said it looked hormonal so not sure what is going on there?  Also really sore (.)(.) for the last day or so so thinking the old witch might be on her way ......

Hope you're all ok!

Weenster x


----------



## weenster

Oh Emma, think you posted at the same time as me .... am so sorry!  How long is it till you start IVF?  

Take care,

Weenster x


----------



## HMB

Hi Ladies,

This is my first assisted cycle and it is the final countdown this week. Anybody know about cramps & spotting in the last couple days before the end of the cycle?

Some info on me:

Me: 44 Him: 36
TTC: about 10 months
Reason for getting help: none really, age
Tests: all pretty normal (like someone much younger) except AMH (1.02 ng;7.28 pmol); low follicle count but high for my age: 7
Program: 7 days of Puregon (FSH) shots followed by trigger shot (ovitrelle)
30/6/11: started puregon; no side effects other than sleeping well  
7/7/11: see Doc after blood test (he liked) and ultrasound; I had 1-2 good sized ovules, so not successful hormone program but 1 is all you need. So he had me do the trigger shot
20/7/11: woke up with cramping and spotting. BFN. will wait until the weekend for final call


----------



## kiteflyer

Hi Emma glad you had a good weekend but i'm sorry the witch turned up  

Weenster I spent ages looking too! Thankfully no one came to watch me! If your rash is hormonal maybe it's a good sign? I hope so  

Hmb sorry can't help with assisted cycles. 

Good luck to all those on the 2ww  

Afm i'm on cd14 and have used my last ov stick and no surge has been detected but my temperature has not gone up yet either. My cm has really just been watery nothing else very odd, and it was like that before I started the cough medicine. My cycle is never over 30 days so I guess there is still time


----------



## strawbs

sorry emma for the bfn. it is always so hard

weenster..not sure I just remember whan I had my monitored cycle with clomid the follicle was HUGE the consul said it was unlikely I would Ov as follicle so big, I did ov that cycle has had progesterone measured and suggested I had, so I have always thought my follicles need to be much bigger than ave.  also my disasterous IVF, the consul had only seen my response once before, I think they triggered me too early but they said that my body had not reacted to HCG shot.  from 20-22 follies I got 2 eggs only one mature

I will dtd tonight again so 2 days after 2nd peak.  That means we have dtd once before peak, both peak days and 2 days after peak.  all I want is an ealry night!!  It is such hard work!!!!  We are on hol again in a couple of weeks so will be trying properly when we return!

Hi HMB

Good luck ladies...do we have a list of who is where in cycle?

Tracy....hope you are OK?

strawbs x x x


----------



## marie73

Hello ladies

Just a quick one to say hello and catch up with you all,

Emma -    - so sorry AF turned up its gutting when you know its only a short period you have of ttc - each month seems to strip away some hope. Keep the faith - it does happen for lots of people whilst waiting for IVF, I   that you are one of them. 

Strawbs - sounds like you have had a really good go this month so some    for you. Have a lovely holiday - hope your going somewhere nice.

Weenster - you made me laugh with the boots story - bet the security guard was thinking 'we've got a right one here!' Hope it brings you luck. 

Kiteflyer - hope your peak turns up soon - if your normally are no more than 30 days it ought to be coming in the next few days - shame its not like buses and could get two!  

Catkin - Mrs S - hope you are both doing well, good luck with this months cycle - some extra baby dust for you both... 

Got to go now as next meeting just arrived 20 minutes early - how ruddy inconsiderate - its interrupting my FF time! Anyway off on hols for 2 weeks on Friday so will not be on for a while. Wishing you all loads of luck for next few weeks a BFP whilst away would be lovely - got my fingers crossed for you all.

Love and big hugs
Marie xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi everyone just a quickie as I'm on my phone. My bloods came back today and my progesterone was 40.4  so I'm hoping that is a good sign. Fx I get my bfp very soon xxx

Babydust to you all xxx


----------



## catkin79

Hi ladies, 

Hope everyone is keeping well and we get a BFP this month!

I had a scan on Saturday to see if I had an ovarian cyst as been having a lot of pain on my lower left side.  After scan, technician said my ovaries are not enlarged and are only borderline polycystic, which is good news I guess!  She said there was one follicle on my right ovary, about 2cm big.  My chart says that I ovulated the previous day, according to temp rise, so would this be the same follicle or would it have collapsed already by the time of the scan?  Is 2cm/20mm about the right size for 1 DPO?

I’m confused.com so appreciate any guidance from anyone who has been scanned before

Sounds promising to me Sweetcheeks xxx

Catkin x


----------



## weenster

Hi Catkin - sorry I can't help, but that's good that you're borderline pcos!

sweetcheeks, that's a good progesterone result - can I ask what day you had this done?  Mine was about 3 DPO and was 22, I'm not sure whether that is good/bad/indifferent.... and GP wasn't keen to repeat it the following week as she said it showed that I probably had ovulated anyway .....

Marie, have a good holiday!

Hi to everyone else!

Weenster x


----------



## catkin79

Weenster

I think 22 is probably good for 3dpo. They advise you to have the test at 7dpo as this is when progesterone peaks, so expect your levels would have increased over next few days. Tracy posted some useful info about ovulation in last months cycle thread if you want more detail x


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi weenster. Thanks. I hope I've done enough this month!!!! I think my levels was done 7dpo but it could of been maybe 4 or 5dpo. My opk suggests 7dpo but my temp suggests 4dpo. So it's somewhere there or abouts. If yours was 22 at 3dpo it would of got higher by 7dpo  shame they wouldn't do your bloods on the right day though so you could be sure xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi catkin sorry to hear about your cyst. Hope all is ok. 2cm is 20mm follicle so that is a nice size. Im thinking your temp is slightly out because if you had of ovulated the nurse would of seen a collapsed follicle. If there was a follicle at 20mm I would guess that you are more likely to ovulate within a few days from Saturday. I would say possibly Monday/Tuesday. Hope that helps xxxxxxxxx


----------



## kiteflyer

Hi Ladies! Wow it has been a busy day on her today lots to catch up on!

Strawbs I'm jealous you have dtd loads   my dp has been ill the last 2 days and not up for it   feels like 2 wasted days, my temperature hasn't increased yet so maybe there is still time. Hopefully you have been lucky  . Have a great holiday!

Marie have a great holiday!

Sweetcheeks I hope you get your BFP this month your result progesterone was a good one  

Hello to everyone else hope you are all well!


----------



## Tracyxx

Good morning lovely ladies   ,

Sorry for being awol lately but we have had so many decisions to make regarding ttc that i have been trying to take a step back from the boards to let me think more clearly.

As you know i went back to my consultant to ask for another HSG to check my tubes so i would know if us TTC naturally was a waste of time or not.  She was great and said arranging an HSG wouldn't be a problem but then she asked how serious we were about having another baby?. She said in her opinion even if my tubes where totally clear with all our other problems it could take us at least 6+yrs to conceive again so she said in her opinion if we really want another baby anytime soon then IVF is our only option and going for another HSG would just be a waste of time as you don't need tubes for IVF, so she told me only to go for another HSG if we decide against going for more IVF and are just going to continue naturally. 

We hadn't thought as far ahead as going for more IVF so me & o/h had another chat to make sure we were both on the same page and he said that he would be happy to have as many kids as possible but in the end of the day he knows it is me who has to go through all the poking and prodding so he is happy to leave it to me to decide where we draw the line as far as treatments go.

After a few weeks my mind was swaying towards spending the next few months losing weight then going for our last FET around Oct/Nov then if that failed consider doing IVF again in the New Year but now a spanner has been thrown into the mix.  I look after my 84yr old disabled grandmother and have done for many years but over the last 10yrs her health has been really bad but she has just has major surgery and is feeling on top of the world again so much so that she has asked me to take her to the USA next summer to visit family, as she has 3 kids and 7 grandkids out there and 9 great-grandkids she has never met.  I couldn't say no as i am the only person able to take her as she is badly disabled and I am the only person she trusts but the trip is now planned for next Aug/Sept so i have to try and work my treatment round it which is a major problem as I wouldn't travel that far with a newborn and I'm not keen on travelling long haul while pregnant so that would mean postponing my IVF until Oct 2012 which seems so far away, but of course we don't have the option with our FET as the clinic have said if we havnt used our embies by February they are going to allow them to perish as they are almost 5yrs old   but what if we use them and get a BFP I would be due next summer right before the holiday!!   , and also in the middle we are hoping to move house and we have a family trip to Spain in June 2012 for my daughter's 18th Birthday so my head is spinning trying to work out how to fit everything in   .

So between now and x-mas i have to lose 23lbs and hopefully sell our house and find another one as we only have 2 bedrooms which doesn't work when you have a 17yr old girl, a 17month old boy & 2 large dogs never mind bringing in another baby.  Then of course we have X-mas & New Year to work around as our FET/IVF clinic closes for the holidays, then next year we have my daughters birthday trip to Spain for a week in June then i'll be off to USA for 2 weeks in Aug/Sept.  And of course during all of this my o/h works 6 days a week so i have to arrange everything myself while keeping my 2 kids my top priority as NOTHING ever comes before them, if i think something will affect them then it doesn't happen which is our why our family holiday to Spain in June 2012 is non-negotiable as my daughter has been looking forward to it for 2yrs now as it was planned for July 2009 but then i found out i was pregnant so it was all cancelled so i promised it will go ahead next year no matter what.  
  
So as you can see I really don't know what to do but while i decide i am just working on lowering my BMI as i need to loss weight no matter what so at the moment i am throwing everything into losing weight. I have lost another 6lbs in the last 2 weeks so its going well  so hopefully by Oct/Nov i should be near my goal and ready for my FET if we decide to go ahead with it   . 

I'm sorry for such a long "ME" post but you guys have been so good to me that I wanted to explain why I havnt been posting so often. I am still reading the thread daily to see how you are all doing as I'm sure we are due some BFP's soon but i have to be realistic that treatment is the next step for us so i really need to focus on getting things in order, but I'll still be around so I'll keep you posted when we finally have a plan  .

Tracyxx


----------



## emmasmith9

Hi guys,
Lots to catch up on!

Weenster you made me laugh with the cough mix - you must have been the healthiest person ever deciding on the best expectorant to buy! I'm taking it now (CD7) so we'll see if it helps at all.... Where are you CD number? I have lost track!

Kiteflyer, did you get a peak? Sorry DP was unwell, better now? (And more importantly up for a bit of jigfery-pokery?  ). I know it's been said before, but I end up so depserate not to miss a chance that we end up BDing under duress, not much fun. It's so hard not to put any pressure on that side of things...

Strawbs sounds like you guys put in a sterling effort though! Fingers crossed!

Sorry I have porbably missed you Marie, but wherever you may be happy holidaying!! x

Sweetcheeks sounds like a good pg level, you must be pleased clomid is doing it's job! (Are you still taking it?).

Catkin, sounds like temp was tricking you because as sweetcheeks mentioned a collapsed folly looks quite different, so sounds like you caught it just a couple of days pre-release! Weeee off it goes, hope it meets some swimmers along its way!

Tracy sorry there are some tough choices for you. It sounds like you have a good plan though and best of luck with the weight loss. Mine is starting to creep up to so I'm going to start watching what I'm chucking in my mouth too! Ever want any support just PM me x

AFM well not really much to say. CD7 but am stepping back from it now. This is last month of trying then go on the pill try and be as healthy as poss for ivf (starting december/january). It's good to have 3 or so months with no cycle as it kills of endo lesions so giving ivf best chance of working. In the mean time thoughn we're getting a puppy (hooray!). And this weekend have been all adventurous in the kitchen - I made pizzas from scratch, baked bread for the first time, and picked loads of blackberries and apples from the garden to make some yummy cakes! Amazingly all of it turned out well and didn't set the kitchen alight or anything lol!

Good luck to everyone xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## weenster

Hi all,

Just a quick post from me - I didn't make it on over the weekend .....  AF arrived Friday, so am now on CD4.  here's to another month!  On the plus, I've had an appointment with my GP who said that all my bloods are normal, so there's no hormonal reason that I can't conceive (the last time I was trying I wasn't ovulating due to PCOS - LH and FSH all a bit out of the normal range) but I now appear to be within the normal range for everything.  And I know that the last 2 months since using the CBFM I seem to be ovulating.  Only issue with this is that I now don't know what to do.  The plan always was to go for IVF and I fell pregnant naturally just before i started.  However now I don't know whetehr we should rush into IVF or try naturally for a wee bit.  The hospital is all set up to start again in Sept but I'm thinking maybe we should wait till after Christmas to see what happens  I know i still have other 'problems' which might make it more difficult, but I really don't know what to do!  The other thing is that if we'd went for IVF and it didn't work - before I fell preg naturally I think i'd be quite happy to accept that we'd be an only child family and move on.  Now I'm not so sure - there's always the doubt that it could happen naturally so not sure where we would draw the line.  I know we're in a different situation to those of you who don't have any kids, and sometimes think I'm greedy for wanting more than 1, but I'm close to my sister and would love that kind of relationship for my ds. 

On a lighter note - had an absolutely hellish day - left for work this morning minus purse, but didn't think to check before filling the car up with petrol.  I've got 12 hours to hand the money in to the petrol station or they'll call the police ... eek!  The funny thing is I tried calling my husband to see if he could pay over the phone, but he wasn't answering.  When he finally did call back, I was at work (surrounded by 3 GP's - I'm an IT trainer with the NHS) and accidently put my phone on loud speaker just in time for him to say "criminals like you deserve to rot in jail"..... try explaining that when you're surrounded by disapproving looks!!!!

Oh well, will be back on later to catch up, unless the police get me first!

Weenster x


----------



## catkin79

Tracy - wow, lots of things to think about.  Am sure it must be overwhelming at times, but I know you'll make the right decisions for you and your family.  Good luck with whatever you decide xxx

Emma, or should that be Delia/Nigella?! - what a domestic goddess you've been! Hope you get your miracle and get a BFP before starting IVF.  Keeping my fingers crossed for you! xxx

Weenster - you poor thing!  I've done the same thing once before. Luckily I'd only put a fiver's worth in (this was several years ago so a fiver's worth of fuel went a bit further !) and had a rummage around the car and came up with a fiver tucked away in the glove box.  I never usually keep money in the car so think the gods were looking after me that day!  Don't feel greedy for wanting to complete your family xxx

Hello to all the other ladies, hope you're all well xxx

As for me, today is CD37, and I'm 10 DPO.  Luteal phase is usually 12 days or so so AF due any day now but not feeling any signs of her coming yet.  I'm determind not to pee on any sticks this month so will wait and see rather than get my hopes up x


----------



## kiteflyer

Hi Tracy good to see you back! Sounds like you have a lot to think about I'm sure you will come to the right decision. Good luck  

Emma Yeah my DP is better but now his ex is stressing him out. She is on about putting his 3 year old daughter into nursery for 5 days a week, although she only works for 3 days . He works 5 on 3 off so is more often off in the week so is very angry  . Personally I can't understand why a mother would not want to spend as much time as possible with a child that age as they are growing and developing so quickly! Anyway we did get some more bms in but not till dpo 1 so hopefully there were still some swimmers waiting from before he was ill  . What breed of puppy are you getting? I keep looking at kittens that need rehoming but really can't have any as it wouldn't be fair on my 14 year old cat! Good luck with the IVF keep us posted!  

Weenster hope you are still with us and didn't get caught by the police  . When I worked in a garage the police were never interested unless it was a drive off. As you didn't do that I wouldn't worry about it! Sorry your AF turned up. Sounds like you have some thinking to do about ttc naturally or going straight to IVF. I'm sure you will come to the right decision  

Catkin hope the witch stays away   

Hello to everyone else


----------



## MrsSecker

Hi Ladies

I am a bit worried about my CM, it doesnt seem to be getting any wetter or stretchier and to be honest I don't think it ever does, 
it always just seems to stay just a bit "damp" and is a creamy colour... I am going to keep monitoring it and I have asked Dr Google
if it is ok and he says it is but lots of women on here put so much thought into their CM I am slightly worried about it.  I was taking
Robitussin but it didn't seem to do anything at all, CM didn't change a bit with it...

Any thoughts??

Hope everyone else is ok, Weenster you made me laugh with the petrol story! Did you go back and pay or are you officially on the run?!

Catkin - I've PM'd you, but any symptoms yet??

Hi to everyone else. hope you are all ok. 

Mrs S


----------



## strawbs

Hi ladies

Tracy...lots to think about, never a right time to do tx though, always something that is in the pipeline.  I have put my life on hold for so many years and even now when we are ttc naturally it can't be helped.  I am sure you will think long and hard and make the right decision and I really hope it works out for you.     

weenster sorry about the af

catkin   

emma I love baking, so well done, sounds like you have been the domestic goddess!!

Kite naughty ex      

AFM, been very ill, never get ill but  just been so rough.  Started with nausea, aching and a sore throat and has escalated so much that I dragged myslef to the docs yest and I have strep throat and flu.  10 days of strong antibiotics has probably ended any chance we had this month so pretty sure af will be here sun-tues. I do not feel preg. Off on hols on 7th aug so really am going to step it up a gear, pre-seed (DH doesn't like but I have conceived with it), montior and bms as much as possible (oh yes and cutt down on drinking).  This is the 4th month we have been trying well not really trying but me kind of hoping it would happen if you understand.  We started out just bms 1-2 times per month round danger time and this month gave it a pretty good shot.  

How many days before af does m button flash?

Whne I conceived with monitor I only let it flash for 2 then tested but I knew I was preg.

come on ladies we need some BFP on here!!!!   

strawbs x x x x


----------



## emmasmith9

Poor strawbs, sorry you have been so unwell! Hopefully the antibiotics will work their magic soon and you'll feel much better. Flu in the summer seems almost worse than winter flu eh?

Mrs S I've never got to grips with this whole EWCM either. Sorry I can't help but intrigued as to what others say!

Kiteflyer sorry you're having trouble with DP's ex! I totally agree - as someone desperate for a child it amazes me how some people have them then really don't appear that interested. It doesn't seem fair somehow..... Puppy wise we're going to rescue one, but hoping for a lab/collie/spaniel cross or something like that. Sprollies are adorable!

Catkin....I hope AF stays away too! I'm terrible for peeing on a stick without any good reason - has got to the point where I don't even look at it as I know it's negative, how  am I!!!

Better go lots to get done this morning. Bring on part time working!!
xxx


----------



## catkin79

Hi MrsS - Don’t worry about CM too much, not everyone gets EWCM.  If you’re using the Preseed still then you’ll be fine as Preseed mimics EWCM and will keep the swimmers alive for a few days.  Will reply to your PM soon – sneaking on at work at the moment.

Strawbs – Hope you’re feeling better now and are looking forward to your hols.  Don’t know about the M button on the monitor I’m afraid – I always stop using it as soon as I get my first Peak and only reset it once AF has arrived.

Kiteflyer – so what does DP’s ex plan to do on the 2 days she’s not working but still sends her child to nursery?!  I’m with, I’d want to spend as much time as possible with them when they’re young.

Emma – not heard of a sprollie before, what’s that? A cross between a spaniel and a collie?  I’m a lab girl all the way myself but did have 2 lab/collie crosses when I was a kid – they were great dogs!

Hello to Tracy, Sweetcheeks and all the other ladies x

AFM, today is CD39, 12DPO.  Still no sign of AF and temp has remained high, even risen a bit today.  I’ve still resisted peeing on a stick – OTD is Friday so we’ll see if I can last without testing.  We’re away this weekend visiting friends so I’ll either have a massive grin on my face or trying to put a brave face on.  Either way I’ll be trying to hide my feelings from everyone except DH! xxx


----------



## kiteflyer

Catkin be strong and hold off testing till Friday  . I hope it is a BFP!

Emma good luck with the puppy hunting my cats were always unwanted or rescue I feel better for giving an unwanted pet a loving home  . Upload a photo when you have got him/her!

Strawbs hope you are feeling much better now   and you can get back to TTC

Mrs S don't worry about your cm mine is different each cycle, some months I get lots others not (sorry TMI)

Afm I have no idea what my dp ex plans to do with her extra 2 days all I got was "she has no extra work to do she is doing it to spite me"! I daren't ask too much or the dp will go quiet and not talk at all and I hate that! Men!  

Today I went for my blood tests so just have to wait for the results now. How long do they normally take? I can't remember what my GP said  

Hello to everyone else


----------



## strawbs

Catkin........ sounding really positive I think, never done temps properly but think that is a very good sign especially if temp has gone up even more

strawbs x x x


----------



## weenster

Catkin, got everything crossed for you! 

Weenster x


----------



## Tracyxx

Morning Girls,

Catkin any news yet?, i have my fingers crossed its great news we really need some   's on here.

Emma good luck picking your new puppy, we had a lovely golden labrador for 8yrs but she died a few years back of cancer but she was such a lovely dog.  We have got 2 boxers now but they are the total opposite of her, as our lab was so gentle and laid back but my 2 boxers are mad and really active dogs.  Our oldest is 7 now and really isn't doing too good as i think her back legs are starting to go as she limps around a lot and i am heartbroken at the thought of losing her as she is my baby and Kieran loves her   .  

Strawbs you are so right that there is never a right time to start treatment just like there is never a right time to be pregnant, if we all waited until we had everything perfect it would never happen and that's what o/h made me realise, because we are still ttc naturally so realistically we could get a BFP anytime then our plans would all have to change anyway, so i just have to stop trying to plan things so far ahead and just take each month as it comes. 

Well i had to go in to see my Gp yesterday with Kieran and while i was in she was asking about my fertility appointment so i explained that they want me to skip the HSG to check my tubes and trying naturally and go straight back for IVF and she got really angry.  She said none of our test results have changed since we got our natural BFP with Kieran so if we are not going back for a FET for another 5 months at least then she doesn't see the harm in having my tubes checked so we can continue ttc naturally until then as she feels if it can happen once then it can happen again, and if it did then it would save us a lot of money.  After i left her office i had a think about what she said and realised that she is right as it was only 23 months ago i got my last BFP so it wasn't exactly a lifetime away.  I'm too late to do anything this month as it has to be done around CD9/10 before ovulation and im already on Cd8 and getting HIGH's so i will call them up next month on Cd1 and arrange the HSG i figure it can't do any harm to at least continue trying naturally while we wait on our FET!!, so you guys are stuck with me for a while yet   

Tracyx


----------



## catkin79

Tracy - I for one will be glad you're sticking around for a while yet. You're one of the most knowledgable people I've "met" on my TTC journey and always there with encouragement & advice! x

Today is 13dpo and still no sign of AF. Temp is still high and chart now suggests a possible implantation dip on 10dpo and possible triphasic pattern. I'm not getting my hopes up though as I don't 'feel' pregnant. Still resisting peeing on a stick until I'm late x


----------



## kiteflyer

Tracy glad you're sticking around and good luck with the hsg next cycle  

Catkin that sounds really positive isn't a triphasic pattern always mean your pregnant?  I do hope so  

Hello to everyone else


----------



## catkin79

Kiteflyer - unfortunately not!  Have been googling triphasic temps but can happen without being pregnant, so I'm not assuming that I am. x


----------



## Tracyxx

Catkin I'm keeping my fingers crossed, when are you going to test?


----------



## strawbs

Catkin I think it all sounds VERY promising! You are being restrained testing!

Tracy your gp sounds lovely + understanding.

Afm... Spotting and cramping and full of pmt! I am only 10-11dpo so will be an early appearance for me, cd 31 today but only got 1st peak on cd21. Will be cd 1 tomorrow am sure
Strawbs x x x


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi catkin sounds very positive. Really hope it's a bfp for you. 

Tracy glad your getting hsg done. Hope it goes well. 

Afm af showed on Tuesday which was my testing day  oh well here we go again. On cd3 and raking clomid again this month. Just hope we get success this month xxxx


----------



## catkin79

Well ladies, my resolve didn't hold out and I tested - BFN! Will leave it until Monday now and see if AF shows up in the meantime x


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Sorry to hear that catkin. Big hugs to you xxx


----------



## mandimoo

catkin - if you are pregnant your HCG will rise a lot between now and Monday, enough to make it detectable.  I still think things sound positive for you, despite the BFN.  Fingers crossed


----------



## kiteflyer

Catkin i'm sorry but I agree with mandimoo so try to stay positive   

Big   to those whose af has arrived. 

Mandimoo how are you? Have you had more tests done now?


----------



## mandimoo

Hi kiteflyer - I have been going weekly to the hospital for a blood HCG and as of Tuesday it is still 52.  That is pretty much 11 weeks since miscarriage now.  Its only dropped from 59 in 8 days.  I am being 'conservatively managed', which I think just means they are keeping an eye on it, but not intervening.  Still very stressed and upset that I can't move on I'm afraid.... but I keep checking in here to see how everyones doing, even if I dont have much to contribute at the moment.... and in the words of Arnold Schwarzenwatsit "I'll be back"!


----------



## strawbs

Catkin, sorry for bfn but as you say best to test again.
BFN here, af started overnight boo hoo
Strawbs x


----------



## weenster

HI all,

Well it's been busy on here the last few days!

Soz to strawbs and sweetcheeks, here's to an August baby boom!!!

Catkin - I'm not giving up hope yet .....  hope you test again and get your BFP!

Mandimoo - great to hear from you, even if things aren't going too great for you ....  You must be so fed up with everything now, is there nothing they can do to hurry things along?  I know with me they'd said if it went on longer than 8 weeks they'd consider giving me provera to bring on a period and that woud probably bring the hormones down.  Good luck x x x

Kiteflyer - any news on results yet?

Tracy, I'm glad you're hanging about too - hopefully you'll get your BFP before you need treatment!!!

Hi to everyone else,

AFM not much to report - CD7 and monitor not starting asking for sticks yet.  I'm happy about that thoug as the last couple of months I've not ovulated till about cd21 so needed 20 rather than 10 sticks!!!  

Take care everyone,

Weenster x


----------



## catkin79

Hello my lovelies, 

Thanks for all the encouraging words of support – it means a lot!  AF still hasn’t put in an appearance, and temp is still high.  I had my progesterone results back yesterday – this month they were 30nmol/L at 7DPO, so that’s better then last month when it was 22 at 9DPO.  I’m away for the weekend now so will test again on Monday, which will be 17DPO if AF still hasn’t arrived.  According to Dr Google HcG will only show up in HPTs about 7 days after implantation, so if I was lucky enough to conceive and implanted at 10DPO then Monday/Tuesday will be about the right time for testing.  I’m quite relaxed about testing this month.  If it’s my time (at long last!) and I get a BFP then I’ll be thrilled and delighted, but if it’s the usual BFN that I’m expecting then nevermind, on to the next cycle.

So how are all of you?  Sorry my posts have been very ‘me’ focussed for the last few days.

Strawbs & Sweetcheeks – sorry the witch arrived for both of you.  Big hugs    xxx

Tracy – glad you’re going to get your HSG done.  Your GP sounds very sensible xxx

Mandimoo – Your poor love.  This is beyond a joke now, you must be going through so much.  ‘Conservatively managed’ sounds like negligence to me xxx

Kiteflyer – hope the rest of the 2ww flies by for you and you get your BFP xxx

Weenster – if I need to use the monitor next month then I’m going to trick it and say that it’s CD5 on the monitor when it’s really CD10.  Out of the 3 cycles I’ve used it, I only ovulated within the 20 stick limit once.  This month I think I ovulated 3 days after I’d peed on my last stick.  It might screw up the CBFM’s logic of trying to calculate when I’m most fertile but I’ll take the chance as I temp to ensure I know when I ovulate xxx

Hi to everyone else  

Does anyone know if you can do a hard reset on the CBFM so that it erases previous cycles’ history?

Baby dust to all     

Catkin xxx


----------



## MrsSecker

Hi Cat

Yes you can on the CBFM, you turn it off then put a test stick in the slot and hold the "m" button down until the all of the symbols 
flash on the screen, this is then re-set. 

Mrs S

PS.  Will try and PM you over the weekend, if not, will  be next week.


----------



## MrsSecker

Hi ladies

some advice please I am going mad here....

I am CD20 of a 32 day cycle and still no peak on CBFM.  I am starting to panic I have stopped ovulating again.  

The funny thing is I used a cheapie OPK the other day and it was quite a strong line on there, that was about 3 days ago but CBFM is still saying "high" and not "peak"

What do you all think? Do you think I have stopped ovulating again.....?

HELP!


----------



## Piggy25

Hi, can I join you!

I'm on the last week of my 2WW and driving myself nuts, nausea, cramps and sore boobs... had all this before and BFN so will try and stay positive for now! Not got much chance of a BFP as DP only had his vasectomy reversed 3 months ago, but you never know!

Wishing you all lots of luck xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Mrs secker keep going you may get your peak in the next few days. How many sticks have you got left? xx

Afm it's cd7 today and cm getting wet and increasing. Monitor not asked for sticks yet. Last month was the first time that I only had to use 10 sticks yay!!! Hope it's the same thing this month xxx


----------



## weenster

Hi all,

Not much going on with me, am on CD10 and the monitor started asking for sticks yesterday.  But am guessing I've got another 10 or so days till I ovulate.  That's a good tip though about starting to trick the monitor - it's not that I grudge paying for sticks (which I do!!) but peeing when I know I'm not likely to ovulate for anotehr few days does seem a bit daft!  Someone also mentioned about re-using sticks, not literally but putting one that had already been used into the monitor, as I am usually ovulating within the 20 sticks ......

Catkin, any sign of BFP yet  Got everything crossed for you!

Hi to everyone else, not much time for personals at the mo as ds is arguing with himself as to whether he wants rice krispies or weetabix for breakfast - this can only end in disaster all over the kitchen floor!!!

Weenster x


----------



## kiteflyer

Mandimoo I think it is awful the way they are treating you   I hope you are back with us soon  

Weenster no results yet, only had them done last Wednesday and I have to wait 7 working days before ringing the surgery. So I will be ringing on Friday. Good luck this cycle hope you get plenty of BMS in  

Catkin did you have a good weekend? and has the dreaded witch turned up?  

Welcome Piggy   of course you can join us the more the merrier! Good luck on your 2ww  

Hope everyone else is well and not finding the weather to hot! 

Afm I am on DPO13 and AF is due on Thursday. Nothing really to report had more symptoms last month. My temperatures did go up even higher but I think it was due to the hot nights! Back down to the normal post ov level now. Trying to think   but I'm starting to feel weepy so guess its over!


----------



## Tracyxx

Hi Girls,

Do any of you check cervix position?

I'm sorry if it's TMI but 2 days ago I was getting tons of EWCM and my cervix was high & open so i was sure I was ovulating but i was still getting high on my monitor, at around 6pm I was getting awful ovary pain so was then 99.9% sure I was ovulating but dipped another CBFM test stick plus a OPK but both where still negative indicating I wasn't ovulating . 

I woke up the next day and finally got my peak but all my EWCM was gone and my cervix was really low again.  I never ever check cervix position but I thought it stayed high until after ov? if this is the case then I must have ovulated the day before just as i thought but that would have been the day before i got my peak but I didn't think this was possible ?? I'm totally confused this month  .


----------



## MrsSecker

Well I have had my bloods done yesterday and today (day 20 and 21 progesterone) and they were:

CD20 - 27.8
CD21 - 31.5

So I did ovulate then, goodness knows when, I didn't notice it that's for sure...

At least that is a load off my mind and i can stop using new pee sticks on the CBFM every morning!

Mrs S


----------



## catkin79

Hi Ladies

Just a quickie cos I'm on my phone...just wanted to met you know that the witch was playing games with me this month but got me in the end yesterday (17dpo!!) and got me good and proper too.  Flooding, cramping and generally feeling sorry for myself


Hope everyone else is ok. Will be back for personals and to reply to PMs tomorrow x


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Sorr y to hear that catkin   are you taking clomid again this month? xx

Mrs secker you ovulated which is good   what dpo are you today? xx

Monitor asked for a stick yesterday morning and it was low which is expected. Thought i might have a high today but its still low grrr. Hopefully tomorrow will be high fingers crossed xxxx

Hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## kiteflyer

catkin I'm sorry 

I have started a new thread for this month hope no-one minds!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=268833.0


----------



## MrsSecker

Hi All

Not sure how many DPO I am sweetcheeks, Haven't got a clue when I ovulated! I am pleased tho as it has took the pressure off symptom spotting this month..

See you all in the new thread!

Mrs S


----------

